# Working on my Photo Editing, But I've Hit a Wall..  HELP PLEASE!



## D-B-J (Jul 11, 2011)

So this is a photo from my sister's wedding(one of the bridesmaids).  I have been trying to clean it up and really make it a picture of just her, but i am stuck as i have no idea how to get rid of the bouquet on the right side of the frame.  I realize i have to get rid of the small amount of fence right above the bouquet, but are there any suggestions on how to go about it?  I'm stuck, and i could really use some help.  Thanks in advance!  Oh, and it was tweaked in LR3(exposure, contrast, etc), and then the rest of the editing was done in CS5, primarily using the clone stamp tool, brush tool, gaussian blur, etc. 

Unedited:









Edited Some:






Regards,
Jake


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 11, 2011)

Crop in more, maybe use an oval outline.  Try selecting that flowers you want to treat and darken them.


----------



## NikkiRivera (Jul 11, 2011)

I edited it, but I cannot figure out how to upload it here. >.<


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 11, 2011)

NikkiRivera said:


> I edited it, but I cannot figure out how to upload it here. >.<



Click here.


My take:


----------



## NikkiRivera (Jul 11, 2011)

480sparky said:


> NikkiRivera said:
> 
> 
> > I edited it, but I cannot figure out how to upload it here. >.<
> ...



I tried that >.< All I get is an orange exclamation mark.


----------



## NikkiRivera (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh, it is probably too big... well, I will upload it to photobucket, and if you can use it I can probably e-mail the full res one to you.


----------



## NikkiRivera (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## D-B-J (Jul 11, 2011)

NikkiRivera said:


>



Please tell me how you did this!


----------



## gsgary (Jul 11, 2011)

How about removing the dress, should look good


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 11, 2011)

gsgary said:


> How about removing the dress, should look good


  Be nice, she is basically my sister.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 11, 2011)

How is one 'basically' a sibling?  Half sister?  Step sister?  Sister-in-law?


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 11, 2011)

480sparky said:


> How is one 'basically' a sibling?  Half sister?  Step sister?  Sister-in-law?



She's been my sisters friend for my whole life.  So she is close enough to be a sister. Tis all.


----------



## NikkiRivera (Jul 11, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> Please tell me how you did this!



Just cloning =)


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 11, 2011)

NikkiRivera said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me how you did this!
> ...



Hmm, i guessed there would be an easier way to do this.  Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 11, 2011)

Sometimes there is a one-click solution.  And some times, it takes several hundred clicks.


----------



## NikkiRivera (Jul 11, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> Hmm, i guessed there would be an easier way to do this.  Thanks!



Not a problem... =)


----------



## bianni (Dec 27, 2011)

although very late, i saw this thread just now, here is another edit


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> NikkiRivera said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...


There is, and it is called Content-Aware fill, spot healing, scaling:

Adobe TV | Search | content aware fill

Do you use the selections tools to limit what areas get cloned?

Adobe TV | Search | cloning

How to use the Clone source panel - Creative Suite Podcast: Photographers - Clone Source Panel in Photoshop CS3 | Adobe TV

Do you know how to use the Patch tool?

Creative Suite Podcast: Photographers - How To Use The Photoshop CS5 Patch Tool To Fix Things In Portrait Retouching | Adobe TV


----------

